# Golf Clothing



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife and I are joining a local golf course. Although it isn't Augusta National, it does have a dress code, which I naturally clear. What do people here wear when they golf?

I usually wear a pair of khakis, a Polo polo, BB sweater and some Foot Joys. I've ordered a pair of BB St Andrews golf pants and need a windshirt and a few sweaters to complete my look. Any suggestions?

Also during the summer I wear BB golf shorts, would anyone wear a pair of athletic style golf shoes with them?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Khaki pants or shorts paired with polo shirts and a hat or visor are the norm. Add a sweater or jacket as needed. Athletic style golf shoes are a nonstarter for me--I stick with saddle style golf shoes year round.

Enjoy.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I wear a cloak of frustration.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here's the dress code (thank goodness) from my golf club:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...8-Actual-Dress-Code-Message-from-My-Golf-Club!

My opinion is that golf clothing has taken over as the most acceptable clothing for many situations. (Remember white tie and tails came from sport - a riding jacket!).

Short sleeve or long (depending on the season) with a collar! Real golf shoes - not something that looks like you could also wear to play basketball!

If shorts - long enough to hit your knees (and if you review the Shorts Chapter of *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes* - the most flattering length). A sweater (cardigan, or v-neck vest or sweater, zip front is OK, and/or golf jacket when necessary.

Your pro-shop should have a nice selection (and usually at a Member discount). Brooks or otherwise check the Golf Internet sites listed on the *Selected Merchants *- top left page - under Sports.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I always wear DryJoy golf shoes. Other golf shoes I have bought in the past fall apart too quickly. I always walk the course rather than ride around it in a buggy.

Trousers are cheap ones that I can brush mud off. Other stuff includes regular polo shirts, though I have a couple with the logo for one of my golf societies on it. I do not buy golf brand clothes, though I have a couple of windproof tops.

The code is pretty much as Andy describes above - no denim , no collarless shirts, no tracksuits or football shirts.

In the clubhouse for dining some places insist on a tie and a jacket. No hats to be worn indoors. No spikes in the main bar and most of the clubhouse.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

khaki shorts, golf shirt, Polo visor for me


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I think the largest question for the trad golfer these days isn't necessarily about what is or isn't acceptable on the course (any golfer should already understand golf course decorum), but whether or not to go to technical fabrics. That is, the moisture-wicking polyesters of Nike, UnderArmour, etc. are not in sync with the natural fiber trad canon. I am generally as traditional as they come when it comes to attire (i.e. J. Press, Brooks, etc.), but recently have gone technical for golf wear. That is, after playing in today's higher quality moisture-wicking and thermal fabrics, there is absolutely no way I will put on your typically hardy Brooks 100% cotton polo or khakis and play a round. The difference on the course in moisture, wind, and temperature resistance is substantial, making a signficant difference in overall comfort and performance. 

Even after converting to technical fabrics, I still go for a traditional look in terms of cut and style. One doesn't have to look like Ricky Fowler when abandoning a trad purist view to golf clothing.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Having no use for any activity that doesn't result in something to eat, what to wear on a golf course should mostly entail how to catch the bass and catfish out of the water hazards! Hip boots, vest full of assorted fly-fishing gear and a six weight rod with floating line are the most appropriate garb I can come up with. :biggrin:


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Knickers, knee socks (cotton argyle), saddle leather soled golf shoes, pull over shirt and a sleeveless sweater vest if it is chilly. Top it off with a flat hat. This is true trad golf attire!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Here's one--no cargo shorts, even if conservative and neat. Any place with a rudimentary dress code will gong you before you get out of your car. Some places don't allow shorts, and insist on collars. I say, no golf sandals/man-dals. Knowing local rules is best, and let your style take it from there.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for the input. CM Wolf, that is the dilema I struggle with. I love cotton and wool but find that it looks like crap because I walk and also carry my bag. At the turn I look like Shite.

I find it interesting that in most golf fashion magazines and blogs you never see photos of people with their bigs on their backs. Here in Vancouver the majority of players carry instead of pushing those Sun Mountain carts or ride.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Which club?

I go with the athetic style footjoys at times - I always pack my clubs, and they are just more comfortable some days. I think they look okay with a simple polo and some bermudas.

Lots of my friends are raving about the True Linkswear, which look crazy but are apparently comfy.

I've gone more to the tech fabric as well. A classic Lacoste, tucked in, in 95 degree heat can be stifling.


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd echo what Andy says about golf clothing becoming a social standard. Not so much at the individual item level but as ensembles. When I'm coaching executives who want to enhance their standing, or who are keen to fit culturally into a very relaxed dress code organization, I often suggest that they look to golf as a starting point.

If the word 'business appears in the code, of course, I wouldn't, but when it is so laid back that there is no real concept of a code (which seems common these days in small enterprises).

Cheers
Graham
Executive-post.info | the confidant.info


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Argyle!!!

Sorry, first thing that comes to mind when I hear/read about golf clothing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 and the second is Tweed Knickers!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

https://www.meadowgardens.com/golf/course/

We have a bit of an attachment as our son was a jr. there for 7 years.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Very attractive! And I'll bet those lakes are well stocked . . .


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Very attractive! And I'll bet those lakes are well stocked . . .


LOL, Sarge, keep at it! I was thinking of putting a couple of grommets (sp?) on the end of the driver, as there are days when fishin' might be the more successful application. I will say, a couple of the places that I play do have bass jumpin' from the ponds, despite the over-fertilization of the grounds.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Speaking of shoes! I just got these and have yet to try them (been traveling!! :icon_smile: )


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> Having no use for any activity that doesn't result in something to eat, what to wear on a golf course should mostly entail how to catch the bass and catfish out of the water hazards! Hip boots, vest full of assorted fly-fishing gear and a six weight rod with floating line are the most appropriate garb I can come up with. :biggrin:


Oldsarge: Seriously - do you think that *I *would have any use for an activity that didn't result in food and drink? That's why we play golf - for the beer and hot dog and/or hamburger or club sandwich afterward! :aportnoy:


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

David J. Cooper said:


> Thank you for the input. CM Wolf, that is the dilema I struggle with. I love cotton and wool but find that it looks like crap because I walk and also carry my bag. At the turn I look like Shite.


David - EXACTLY the reason I started going towards technical fabrics. In natural fibers, I absolutely looked worse off because of my exertion on the course as well as the elements. (Here in Michigan it can be both hot and wet.) With modern gear, I essentially look the same heading to the 19th hole as I did starting the round. While I mostly golf for personal enjoyment, I often play with business partners and others for which looking terrible is not an option. In this day and age, with everybody in technical wear, being an outlier for purposes of staying true to "trad" golfwear really would be a bad decision for me on many levels. There is indeed enough simple, good-looking modern technical golfwear made by Nike, UnderArmour, Bobby Jones, Ralph Lauren, etc. such that I feel like I can still stay fairly consistent with my own off-the-course style (even though you will still not catch me in polyester anywhere except the course.)


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I recently got a nice pair of spikeless Footjoys (white and black saddle style, FootJoy "professional" model) and I think they are just wonderful, because they help me concentrate on my balance. I'll never wear spikes again.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

David J. Cooper said:


> would anyone wear a pair of athletic style golf shoes with them?


Only if they would help me make those 5 foot putts.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> Oldsarge: Seriously - do you think that *I *would have any use for an activity that didn't result in food and drink? That's why we play golf - for the beer and hot dog and/or hamburger or club sandwich afterward! :aportnoy:


I've hear that argument before. And if the loser had to pay for everyone's vittles it would definitely put some spice into the game. I just keep remembering that blistered thumb . . .


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Wearing athletic looking shoes and clothing seems to take away from golf being the gentleman's sport. It's not like you're constantly running like with other sports.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^Ohh Jovan, 
Your ignorance is showing. Your line of reasoning would work if we still had caddies hoofing our bags for us. It's a different time. 

I was a slow mover towards synthetics. Then one day a few years ago I walk 18 on a hot humid day and ruin a brand new Lacoste polo with sweat and dirt from the bag strap. 

It's been synthetic for me ever since. 

As a side note, I see many men that can't dress for squat, If they come to work looking presentable you know they have an afternoon tee time.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

+1. I feel that proper etiquette and sportsmanship on the course lend more to the credence of a "gentleman's sport". I wear shorts, a collared shirt, and a hat(some times visor). Since, I rarely have the leisure to play golf outside of summer months and early spring I find it an exercise in futility to wear natural "trad" fibers on the course. Anyone that can walk 18 in a southern wet heat wearing a thick cotton polo and khakis is a better man than I and I tip my hat to you, but for the rest of us with less Adonis DNA, we will wear synthetics and go about our day of "did you see where that went" much more comfortably.

Of course, dress code for inside the club is another topic entirely and more dependant on where you frequent and their rules.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Wearing athletic looking shoes and clothing seems to take away from golf being the gentleman's sport. It's not like you're constantly running like with other sports.


Well the opposite side of the coin is that walking four miles through every terrain in the elements while carrying your bag and trying to execute shots that require every muscle in your body and every brain cell in your head is a huge effort. In this day and age, if you aren't wearing appropriate gear for doing so (read as: modern synthetics), you run the risk of looking terrible, out of place, and ill-prepared. Almost no different from attending a special event underdressed, which is never advisable.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I wear almost only Galvin Green sportswear and Ecco golf shoes. I don't play golf to look good. My focus is on my game and my handicap - 7 by the way and falling - not my general appearance. Synthetics help me play better as they are lighter, more comfortable and utterly functional. That said, 9 months of the year are ususally played in waterproofs! I will play with the sweater in spring and depending on the course - Ballybunnion or Royal Dublin for example - it will be a windproof sweater. 

Also, most clubs nowadays only allow soft spikes - so those of you with a penchant for trad hard spikes will find yourseld without a course to walk around.

The thing is one can wear synthetics from almost all golf clothing manufacturers and remain well within the rules of even the most traditional and conservative clubs.

This is my club, btw...


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I've a sports watch with GPS built in. The average distance I walk during a full round is about 9 kilometes. I don't shoulder carry - I use a motorised trolly. So. Ever go to the range and shoot a 100 balls? It can be quite tiring and one needs to limber um and warm down after. An average round for me is sub 78 these days. That's 78 shots. Putting and chipping isn't too taxing but any distance shot can require a full swing. So, let's say 50 distance shots per round. Most folks usualy swing a few practice swings beforehand* - say two. That's 150 swings per round! That plus the 9k walked can really tire you out. 

* Now. If you really want to attack your handicap - you must remain consistent throughout your round. The only time I swing is to hit the ball. I try keep my energy levels high and my fatigue down. The other way to attack your handicap is to leave your driver at home!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

There is little doubt in my mind that golfing is an athletic pursuit. Walking, carrying a bag, swinging and throwing the odd club can take it out of a guy.

I think the leave your driver at home theory is good if you play shorter courses. How do you play a 450 4 par in the rain and cold without the driver?


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

David J. Cooper said:


> There is little doubt in my mind that golfing is an athletic pursuit. Walking, carrying a bag, swinging and throwing the odd club can take it out of a guy.
> 
> I think the leave your driver at home theory is good if you play shorter courses. How do you play a 450 4 par in the rain and cold without the driver?


Golf is a relativly simple game to play. Sure there are rules and some of those are as nutty as a fruitcake but rules are rules none the less. It's a game that all kinds can play from young to old and hackers to scratch. However, to achieve a a standard where one can beging to approach a sub 18 handicap one must possess consistency in their game. The hardest club to use consistently is the driver. Sure, you may drive great 50% but one will alway see the high hndicapper pull out the big gun every time and more often than not see the ball skew onto another fairway(loosing a ball to boot) - adding an extra few shots to your hole just to recover. It is eminently better to drive with a 3 iron or a wood if you are consistent with those clubs. You may add an extra shot for the longer holes but overall your round will score better. Guaranteed. Of course, if you are more consistent with your big guns than your irons or woods, then this is all moot. But again, for a high handicapper(this advice is not aimed at those a lower handicap) wishing to get it lower, this is one technique that any golf pro will tell you. This is regardless of distance.

And whatever about athleticism or the athletic nature of the game - I'm not sure if you're implying to the contrary but again to remain consistent and further; to maintain a low handicap, your fitness and endurance is key.

In my teens and early 20's I played a lot of golf and managed to het my handicap to 2 - I was on my way to scratch. A bike accident prevented me playing for about 4 years - I lost my handicap. Got back in the saddle about 9 years ago and began to build it back to what it is now - a 7. I'll never make scratch now - my aim is 5 and Category 1. My game will hold there I reckon.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

David J. Cooper said:


> I think the leave your driver at home theory is good if you play shorter courses. How do you play a 450 4 par in the rain and cold without the driver?


Three 7-irons and a one-putt. :devil:


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

VictorRomeo said:


> I wear almost only Galvin Green sportswear and Ecco golf shoes. I don't play golf to look good. My focus is on my game and my handicap - 7 by the way and falling - not my general appearance. Synthetics help me play better as they are lighter, more comfortable and utterly functional. That said, 9 months of the year are ususally played in waterproofs! I will play with the sweater in spring and depending on the course - Ballybunnion or Royal Dublin for example - it will be a windproof sweater.
> 
> Also, most clubs nowadays only allow soft spikes - so those of you with a penchant for trad hard spikes will find yourseld without a course to walk around.
> 
> ...


How is Irish golf holding up during the economic difficulties?

I remember being staggered at the cost of a round at Doonbeg. I sounded them out, but it was obviously aimed at high rollers rather than a casual tourist who would need rental clubs. Kilkee was more my sort of thing. Even Lahinch is dear enough unless you are a resident.

Carne was a fine setting for a club and a reasonable cost - but it is in the remotest part of Mayo. Enniscrone was another goodie at a sensible price.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> How is Irish golf holding up during the economic difficulties?


Struggling. Established clubs are fine but the newer clubs build as Developer's vanity projects along with the glut of 5* hotels are in trouble. Amazingly value and deals can be had though. But yes, green fees in the premier clubs like you've mentioned are very, very high. In fairness it's the same most everywhere as most recently I played the Twenty Ten course Celtic Manor last month and that was very expensive - and surprisingly unsatifying.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Golf provides an excellent opportunity to look sharp and avoid the prevalent slob wear. Golf also provides (in cooler temps) an opportunity to wear all black and look good doing it. The most important thing is to wear well-fitting, stylish polo shirts and pants- avoid the baggy Dockers, pleats, oversize boring polos, etc. Unless you play really often, you can buy one set of expensive golf clothes (e.g. nice FootJoy Classics; one nice Dunhill or Pringle polo and sweater; one pair of tailored pants, etc.) and wear them every time.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

David - that is a casual club in a casual city, athletic shoes will be fine.

I have about 6 pairs of shoes, running the full spectrum of style. 

As for the 450 yard par-4, you may be more likely to take 6 out of the picture by going 3 wood, 6 iron, SW. I've greatly reduced how often I go for par 5s in 2 - far too often I would short side myself, or go offline, and end up with a 6. I will often lay up to 90 yards and hit a 3/4 SW and I make as many birdies and fewer bogeys or "others" this way. When I do go for a 5 in 2, it is in a very good situation, and I am very confident.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not worried about meeting the code, just interested in what people wear when they golf. 

I only comment on the driver thing because I hit mine straight but only around 240. I went to an 11 degree with a regular shaft and now I hit it really straight. So the advice to leave the driver at home is just a bit cliche in my opinion.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

David J. Cooper said:


> I'm not worried about meeting the code, just interested in what people wear when they golf.
> 
> I only comment on the driver thing because I hit mine straight but only around 240. I went to an 11 degree with a regular shaft and now I hit it really straight. So the advice to leave the driver at home is just a bit cliche in my opinion.


Leaving the driver at home can be good advice for certain people, but today the driver is the best club for many, due to its forgiveness. Some people would do well to trim the driver shaft down to 44 inches, and maybe get a little more loft. Sounds like you have it figured out.

I know that at sea level, in the cool, the ball just doesn't carry or roll the way we would like. 6500 yards in spring or fall is a long course in your climate.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

When I was a competetive player, (60s), it was genenerally felt that a diver that measured more than a 43 1/2" shaft was uncontrollably long. Now 45" is standard. Another big change is the relofting of irons, by more than one club, i.e. the loft that is now marked a 7 iron would have been a strong 6 or weak 5 then. Of course the golfball is better than it was then, but it's amusing how simple the "technological" improvement to golf equipment is. And yet, handicap stats stay about the same ... I had a point when I started this, er, oh yes! I think I am more accurate with my 45" 460 cc modern driver than I ever was with my beautiful, much-loved persimmon.


----------



## Carson Connor (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the Foot Joy "Professional" shoes (I have 7 pair!) They are convenient and good looking. I like to change out of my PGA spikes before I hit the clubhouse.

I NEVER wear shorts on the course. I think they are for little boys and women. I started this habit when I learned to play in upstate NY, where it was usally very cool when I played as a child. I like to wear a mercerized Polo and a sweater vest. When it gets hot and muggy in Philadelphia, I wear light cotton trousers and just a Polo shirt (With an under shirt). The polo stays nicer looking but yes I am still perspiring! Some times I change my shirt at the turn.Yes I know I am strange.

When I finish a round I change back into my "Professional" shoes and hit the mens grille. If I am staying for dinner I will shower and wear a sport coat as well. No matter what you wear have fun playing, and hit them straight!!!


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

I have to agree on the technical fabrics. When playing in hot weather and walking the course, comfort takes precedent over the trad style manual. As others mentioned, you can get some very nice looking clothing now in these new fabrics.

On shoes, make sure they are comfortable to walk several miles in, and also make sure they are waterproof. Nothing worse than playing a round with wet feet!

Golf season is almost here.....


----------

